# Rapido 9048 Gas Locker Problem



## C_Cumbers (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi, We have a Rapido 9048 and the manual and the seller assured us that the gas locker will fit two 13kg gas bottles. (I only had a 6kg with me.) Upon getting home I found the 13kg bottle did not sit on the locker floor but on the outside lip of the locker which I am sure will cause damage in our journeys. Are here different shapes of Propane? Has anyone else experienced this and solved it? Cheers.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Think you'll find the 13Kg they refer to are French 13Kg ones.


----------



## Colinsburgh (May 1, 2005)

I had same issue with my 966. Solved it by putting piece of light weight square tubing along front lip and also about 3cm from back panel. Don't make the tubing higher than the lip or the cylinder will snag on the locker door lock.
Also found that I had to cut away some of the black plastic trim which was overlapping the sides of the metal part of the holder. This allows two 13kg propane cylinders to fit - snug but they fit.

Peter


----------

